# Disassembling notebook. Teardown guide with pictures.



## cj2600

Hi,
I created few guides about Toshiba notebook disassembly. If you want to disassemble, repair, upgrade or clean you laptop, my website might be useful for you.
I already created teardown guides with pictures for the following models:
*Toshiba Satellite 1415
Toshiba Satellite 1800
Toshiba Satellite 1805
Toshiba Satellite 2435
Toshiba Satellite M35X
Toshiba Satellite A60/A65
Toshiba Satellite A70/A75
Toshiba Satellite P25
Toshiba Tecra A1
Toshiba Tecra TE2100
Toshiba Tecra 9100
Toshiba Portege 4010
Toshiba Tecra S1
Toshiba Satellite A55
Toshiba Satellite M55
Toshiba Tecra A3
*
I plan to continue creating new disassembly guides. Stay tuned.
I hope this information is useful for you.  

You can find it here: *Toshiba laptop and notebook repair and disassembly guides with pictures.*


----------



## shupola

pretty good stuff. you might also want to include that it is a good idea to remove the battery before attempting any of the disassemblies. but you have good pictures and good instructions.  keep up the good work


----------



## cj2600

shupola said:
			
		

> pretty good stuff. you might also want to include that it is a good idea to remove the battery before attempting any of the disassemblies. but you have good pictures and good instructions.  keep up the good work


   Sounds good!


----------



## ahajv4life

Lets see a Presario R3000 someday


----------



## spamdos

i was thinking the satellite series


----------



## kurra_t

Very useful info buddy. thanks


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Tecra TE2100*

New guide is ready: 
Disassembling Toshiba Tecra TE2100.
http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaTE2100/tecraTE2100_1.htm
Good luck.


----------



## computerhakk

very nice. tell me when u do pda's. hehe


----------



## alanuofm

a good thing to add is to remove the battery and then hold down the power button for 5 seconds to remove any excess charge in the system.


----------



## lee101

Wow, nice guides, any chance of one for Medion MD2852? also maybe it would be a good idea to explain how to put them back together?


----------



## alanuofm

lee101 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice guides, any chance of one for Medion MD2852? also maybe it would be a good idea to explain how to put them back together?



putting it back involves going through the process backwards


----------



## cj2600

*How to put them back*



			
				lee101 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice guides, any chance of one for Medion MD2852? also maybe it would be a good idea to explain how to put them back together?


  You gave me a great idea. 
"How to disassemble" guides for free.
"How to assemble" guides for cash.


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite 1800*

One more guide with pictures is ready.
*Toshiba Satellite 1800*. I believe, a lot of people have this model.
Oh man, it was a long ride. 40 PICTURES!!!
Next week I’ll try to take pictures from Toshiba Satellite P25 (that’s a big one).
You’ll find this guide here: http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba1800/satellite1800_1.htm

Good luck!


----------



## kurra_t

very useful material. please post similar material for other brands too


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite P25*

I just finished instructions for *Toshiba Satellite P25*.
The guide for this unit is here: http://irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaP25/SatelliteP25_1.htm
I guess, next would be Toshiba Tecra 9100.


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Tecra 9100*

*Toshiba Tecra 9100* guide is ready.
It’s here: http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba9100/disassembly/tecra9100_1.htm
I like this unit, very easy to work on.


----------



## OS Dragon

Very nice guides! Very Clear. Question: Will you be moving on to Acer's?


----------



## cj2600

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> Very nice guides! Very Clear. Question: Will you be moving on to Acer's?


Unfortunately, I do not see Acers at all. I work mostly on Toshiba notebooks, sometimes Dell and HP. 
If somebody has created a guide for Acer, I can post it on the website.


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Portege 4010 disassembly guide.*

Hi all,
*Toshiba Portege 4010* disassembly guide with instructions is ready.
You will find it here: http://tech.irisvista.com/laptops/Toshiba4010/portege4010_1.htm


----------



## cj2600

*Take apart and repair Toshiba Tecra S1.*

*Toshiba Tecra S1*.
New guide with instructions.
How to disassemble and repair.
You’ll find the instructions here: http://tech.irisvista.com/laptops/ToshibaS1/tecraS1_1.htm


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite A55, Satellite M55, Tecra A3 instructions*

Hello, I added three new disassembly guides with pictures:

*How to remove keyboard. Toshiba Satellite A55*

*How to remove LCD screen. Toshiba Satellite M55*

*Remove laptop LCD screen. Toshiba Tecra A3*

Good luck.


----------



## Bluefreak

alanuofm said:
			
		

> a good thing to add is to remove the battery and then hold down the power button for 5 seconds to remove any excess charge in the system.


Yup...  Capacitors = OUCH!!!


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite A35 and Toshiba Tecra M2 guides*

Two more guides for you guys:

* How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A35 laptop and clean cooling fan.*

*How to disassemble Toshiba Tecra M2 notebook.*


----------



## Jerkstore

ummm what are you fixing there??
how about going to the point of swapping out the motherboard or chip maybe

there's more to the system than ram, HDD and Optical drive


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Portege M200/M205, Satellite 5105 and Satellite Pro 6100*

I finished couple guides for tablet PC:

*Toshiba Portege M200 tablet PC. Removing LCD screen and replacing digitizer.* 

*How to dismantle Toshiba Portege M205 laptop. Toshiba tablet PC disassembly guide.*

And two more guide for older laptops:

*Toshiba Satellite 5105 guide. Removing and replacing video (VGA) board.*

*How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100. Repair laptop yourself instructions. *


----------



## SAAER45

I would be psyched if you got a Tecra 8100 up there, it's an older model so I cant find anything on it while I'm trying to put in new parts.


----------



## cj2600

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> I would be psyched if you got a Tecra 8100 up there, it's an older model so I cant find anything on it while I'm trying to put in new parts.



I can help you with Tecra 8000
http://users.beagle.com.au/grwg/toshiba/TECRA8000.pdf


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite A20 and Toshiba Satellite L25 guides*

New disassembly guides:

*How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A20 laptop and replace hinges.*

The second guide was created and submitted by user LilKevin715.

*Disassembling Toshiba Satellite L25 notebook and overclocking the CPU.*

Also, on my  home page  I posted a link to the website with disassembly guides for Macintosh laptops.


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite A15, Satellite A45, Satellite M45 teardown.*

Three more guides on the First Day of 2006.

*Toshiba Satellite A15 notebook disassembly instructions.*

*How to remove and replace broken laptop hinges. Toshiba Satellite A45 manual.*

*How to take apart Toshiba Satellite M45 laptop yourself.*

Happy New Year!


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite P15, Satellite M35, Portege 3500 guides.*

More notebook disassembly guides.

*Toshiba Satellite P15. Clean heatsink and fix laptop overheating problem.*

*Toshiba Satellite M35. Take apart notebook. Do-It-Yourself instructions.*

*Toshiba Portege 3500 Tablet PC manual. How to remove and replace the soundboard.*


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Tecra S2 and Satellite M55 teardown guides.*

*Toshiba Tecra S2. How to pull apart the laptop.*

*Toshiba Satellite M55. How to remove the motherboard and the LAN board.*


----------



## shupola

wow, do you own all of these notebooks? of just work on them a lot?


----------



## elco1980

do you have a taredown guide for a tashiba pro M10 yet? thanks! BTW great guides keep up the great work!


----------



## cj2600

shupola said:
			
		

> wow, do you own all of these notebooks? of just work on them a lot?


  just work on them


----------



## cj2600

elco1980 said:
			
		

> do you have a taredown guide for a tashiba pro M10 yet? thanks! BTW great guides keep up the great work!


I do not have a guide for this model yet. I'll take pictures when I get it for repair.


----------



## cj2600

*Toshiba Satellite M65 and Portege R100 teardown.*

Two more guides are ready:

*Toshiba Satellite M65. How to replace the CPU and the system board.*

*Toshiba Portege R100. How to remove notebook system board.*


----------



## celsdogg

man, this is awesome! do you work at the notebook depot?

i was hoping you would do an a20/a25! thanks alot!

the second time i sent mine to the depot for repair, there was a loose screw left in it, so i had to try and take it apart to get it out. that took a lot of time! if i had your guide it woulda been much easier!


----------



## cj2600

*New guides.Toshiba Satellite A85, Satellite A105, Qosmio F15.*

*Toshiba Satellite A85. How to replace laptop memory.* 

*Toshiba Satellite A105. How to remove laptop motherboard.* 

*Toshiba Qosmio F15. How to open laptop case.*


----------



## cj2600

Hi all,
I've added more guides to my collection.


----------



## galaxycomptr

Great guides , keep them coming. I had to repair a Toshiba M35x laptop lcd , ordered one from a http://www.nylaptopparts.com , followed the guide and was just blown away. Wow saved myself some ca$$$$$h , Thanks.


----------

